# Seiko 7T32-F050



## Fern21 (Feb 6, 2011)

Help wanted

Can any one tell me if it is possible for a replacement bracelet or buckle is available to purchase to fit a Seiko 7T32-F050. (Titanium watch case and bracelet /buckle) The one I own has a white face

I had the watch brought for me for my 40th birthday 13 years ago and have worn it every day since.

Two weeks ago the small "lug" on the buckle snapped off and no I am unable to wear it.

I have contacted Seiko and bracelet & buckle are both listed as discontinued.

I have tried to place a photo on here to show the watch style but am having trouble, so here is a shortcut to show the watch


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Instructions for posting pics are here mate:

Photo Guide

Oh, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Fern21 (Feb 6, 2011)

thank for the welcome.

Was trying to post a stock photo af a Seiko watch that was on their site not mine.

Just hope someone out there can help


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

The principle is the same. Just right click on the image on a web page, and from the drop down box select "copy image URL". Then click on the "insert image" button above (2 along from the smiley logo), paste the URL, and you should see the link appear in your text. You can click the Preview Post button to check that your link has worked.

You are not allowed to post anything which advertises outside suppliers though, so be careful what you use.

I hope that helps


----------



## Fern21 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is what my watch looks like


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fern21 said:


> This is what my watch looks like


Except yours looks rather more like this one possibly ? http://ekszer-ora.vatera.hu/karora_ferfi/seiko/seiko_chronograph_titanium_7t32_1436076685.html










So we're talking about a typical Seiko folded-link bracelet, with 19mm curved end pieces and a 16mm Z-fold clasp, but in Titanium - Right ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fern21 said:


> Can any one tell me if it is possible for a replacement bracelet or buckle is available to purchase to fit a Seiko 7T32-F050.
> 
> (Titanium watch case and bracelet /buckle) ....
> 
> Two weeks ago the small "lug" on the buckle snapped off and no I am unable to wear it.


If you're not too bothered about having the Seiko logo on the buckle, you can swap it for a 'generic' clasp.

This is a Titanium 'Z-fold' clasp I've used myself on a Seiko 7A38-7030:










Cousins UK have a few other designs and widths. I'd post a link for you, but don't want to upset the Mods.


----------



## Fern21 (Feb 6, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Fern21 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what my watch looks like
> ...


Actually mine has a white face with gold dial & hands as in the first pic, but yes thats what I'm looking for


----------



## Fern21 (Feb 6, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Fern21 said:
> 
> 
> > Can any one tell me if it is possible for a replacement bracelet or buckle is available to purchase to fit a Seiko 7T32-F050.
> ...


Cheers i found that site yesterday, but was hoping to get a proper Seiko clasp first

Are they easy to replace?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fern21 said:


> Cheers i found that site yesterday, but was hoping to get a proper Seiko clasp first
> 
> Are they easy to replace?


Stainless Seiko 16mm clasps are easy enough to find.

In Titanium ? :huh: No. :no:

That's why I used the cheapie Cousins' 'generic' part.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fern21 said:


> Actually mine has a white face with gold dial & hands as in the first pic, but yes thats what I'm looking for.


Well, I knew that. At least I posted a photo of the correct 7T32-*F050* model - showing the bracelet and clasp in question.

Fine. Obviously you don't need any more of my help. :schmoll:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

"This is a Titanium 'Z-fold' clasp I've used myself on a Seiko 7A38-7030:"

What's this?????? A non Seiko part on a Seiko Fan watch!!!!







:hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> "This is a Titanium 'Z-fold' clasp I've used myself on a Seiko 7A38-7030:"
> 
> What's this?????? A non Seiko part on a Seiko Fan watch!!!!
> 
> ...


The Cousins 'Generic' 16mm Titanium clasp that I used looked closer to the original, than what it came fitted with, Mike. :tongue2:

See: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=54622&st=45


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Expletive Deleted.


----------



## Fern21 (Feb 6, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Fern21 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually mine has a white face with gold dial & hands as in the first pic, but yes thats what I'm looking for.
> ...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

:banned: You know I only jest!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tixntox said:


> :banned: You know I only jest!


I knew.


----------



## Fern21 (Feb 6, 2011)

How easy is it to replace the buckle?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fern21 said:


> How easy is it to replace the buckle?


Easy enough, once you've done one or two. :smartass:

Post a *CLEAR* photo, showing all 3-parts of the 'Z-fold' of your clasp, and I'll try to talk you through it.

May need you to take a measurement or two, as well - to compare with the Cousins' generic clasp. :think:

Do you have access to a Dremel Moto-Tool, soldering iron, or at least some Jeweller's files ? :huh:


----------



## Fern21 (Feb 6, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Fern21 said:
> 
> 
> > How easy is it to replace the buckle?
> ...


At the moment my watch in in a jewellers as the sent it back to Seiko who returned it stating that parts are no longer available.

When I spoke to them today to say I could get hold of a clasp he was reluctant to change it stating that he would not guarentee it

Dont have acess to those types of tools. If you said chainsaw's and hammers I would be OK


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fern21 said:


> .... to say I could get hold of a clasp he was reluctant to change it stating that he would not guarentee it ....


Especially now you know that you could get one from Cousins for a little over 2 Quid + postage. 

There goes the jeweller's fat profit margin, and hence his reluctance to guarantee the work. 

Fitting one yourself is certainly not difficult to do, even with the minimum of tools. :butcher: :hammer:


----------



## Fern21 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like I will be getting the part from Cousins, so does any one know where I can get instructions on how to fit it?

Please


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Once you've got the Cousin's part, and your watch back from the jewellers ....



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Fern21 said:
> 
> 
> > How easy is it to replace the buckle?
> ...


.... and I'll do my best to talk you though it with the minimum of tools. :hammer: :butcher:


----------



## Fern21 (Feb 6, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Once you've got the Cousin's part, and your watch back from the jewellers ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fern21 said:


> will be picking the watch up Fri or Sat and will try to get photos on asap .... might not be able to get them on until Monday night.


O.K. in the meantime, here's a couple I've just taken







, to give you an idea what I'm looking for.

This is my Titanium 7A38-7030. Unusually, this early 1980's vintage Seiko is *all* Titanium - including the case-back.

I picked this up in an off-eBay deal last year. 

It was in a fairly well-used condition, and came fitted (badly) with a non-original Seiko stainless bracelet clasp.

I needed extra length to be able to wear it, and the easiest way to get it was by fitting a longer Cousins Titanium clasp.

It was written up, at some considerable length, here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=54622

However, I don't seem to have posted any photos of it fitted with the 16mm Cousins Titanium clasp in that thread. :blush:

So here you go:



















The reason I'd like to see photos of your existing bracelet clasp is ....



Fern21 said:


> Two weeks ago the small "lug" on the buckle snapped off and now I am unable to wear it.


I'd like to fully understand what you mean by that "lug" .... Because there are more than one ways 'to skin a cat'. :hammer:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> If you're not too bothered about having the Seiko logo on the buckle, you can swap it for a 'generic' clasp.
> 
> This is a Titanium 'Z-fold' clasp I've used myself on a Seiko 7A38-7030:
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten that I'd actually bought 2 of these Cousins titanium clasps, at the time I was 'rectifying' my 7A38-7030. :blush:

Here's the component parts:










IIRC, it comes with two 16mm short bead clasp spring-bars, but they're cheap nickel-plated brass and only 1.4mm Ã˜.

When I fitted the other one to my 7A38-7030, I used some better quality stainless ones, of 1.6mm Ã˜. :hammer:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fern21 said:


> Looks like I will be getting the part from Cousins ....





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> May need you to take a measurement or two, as well - to compare with the Cousins' generic clasp. :think:


If you decide to fit the Cousins Titanium clasp, there is one critical dimension you need to measure.

That's the *exact* width of the opening in your existing Z-fold clasp, where it joins the bracelet link section.

The Cousins Titanium 16mm clasp only comes with the option of a 9mm opening - which may involve some filing.

To fit that clasp to my 7A38-7030's bracelet, I had to open it out very slightly to about 9.5mm, IIRC. :butcher:

However, there may be a work-around using the 16mm Titanium clasp cover, with a stainless hinged part.

Cousins also do roughly the same 16mm clasp in stainless steel, and that has the option of 8 or 10mm openings:










Component parts are interchangeable between them, and I've got a couple of spares.


----------



## Fern21 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone on here for their help.I managed to get the strap repaired within 4 hours on Sat for Â£20 but that included replacing the 2nd hand back on. (Which I didnt noticed had come off untill the jeweller pointed it out to me). I replaced the clasp on the new one with the Seiko branded on. Have to take it back for it to be put back on as its come off again. Will try to post some photos on here for all interested to see style later tonight


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fern21 said:


> I replaced *the clasp on the new one* with the Seiko branded one.


You lost me, there. :dontgetit: I'm still not sure what part of your old clasp was actually broken. 

You mean you fitted the Seiko-logo'd clasp *cover* to the hinged part of the Cousins' clasp ? :huh:


----------



## Fern21 (Feb 6, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Fern21 said:
> 
> 
> > I replaced *the clasp on the new one* with the Seiko branded one.
> ...


----------



## Fern21 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry about size of photos forgot to resize them

Top photo shows back of watch

2nd one shows original Seiko clasp fitted to Cousins buckle

3rd shows face with 2nd hand displaced by 11 o'clock position

4th shows where "LUG" had broken off from

and last photo is just another shot of watch


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Fern21 said:


> SEIKO7A38Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Fern21 said:
> ...


Hope you got sorted and welcome to the forum, Fern21. Remember to write your bit after the last 'quote' in square brackets, or you could confuse the elderly.









Graham

ps Ignore Aunty - it's probably just PMT


----------

